# Anybody up for a "global" community project? (A long-time dream of mine...)



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 19, 2015)

*Planet Nakti - A Global Community Project - Read the first post if you want to join!*

Official Forum Thread of Planet Nakti, the first Global Furry/Anthro community project!

Planet Nakti Wiki: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/The_Naktian_Wikia
Official FA group of Planet Nakti: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/naktian-furs/
Official Reddit of Planet Nakti: http://www.reddit.com/r/furry/comments/34tyhw/project_nakti_a_community_built_anthro_universe/
Official Forum of Planet Nakti (under construction): http://nakti.net/forum/index.php

The Naktian Guidelines (Read these before joining!): 
-What not to do in a Naktian project
-What is encouraged in a Naktian project

---

My galleries with the Naktian content developed so far, by me and other authors:

FurAffinity: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vpn/
Inkbunny (Main Gallery): https://inkbunny.net/vpn
SoFurry (Second Gallery): http://vpn.sofurry.com/

----

The Naktian Team:

vpn
X_Joshi_X
Charrio
MaximizedNOVA
foussiremix
Sylox
Shadow Jaeger
Pheonixbat
DevilishlyHandsome49
Kazolas
Mr.Sparta
ProfessorSparkPlug
Charvale
Kalibran
SandThresher
Theshadowmoon (on Inkbunny)
Shepettan_Pride
Kavoniv Kyxev
Naesaki
SacrificAbominat
ReiMumei (on Inkbunny)
NihonTD
JegoLego
Stevencool209 (need to know if he has an FA/IB/SF account)
canidaeborealis
DoesDoodles
Stanthierrysp (need to know if he has an FA/IB/SF account)
Nighzmarquls
Maroko
Navihawk
Undead/Green (on Reddit)
Monodragon
Escape Goat (on Reddit)
That_Redneck_Guy
Kamon_The_Corgi
Godot (on Furry Teens)
Amkiin 
carstenjevca
Velox Spottedfur
Lu-Man (on Christian Furs)
Pytak (on Reddit)
Admiral_Fuzzles (on Reddit)
Therealtozsy111 (on Reddit)
Reformingsaint (on Reddit)
Phelix (on Sofurry)
Dakotaikiru

*Ongoing Naktian Projects:*

VPN - Abun 
X_Joshi_X - Nysdra (external collaborations not needed)
Naesaki - Ty
CaptainZepto - The land of Dread, Team Leader
MaximizedNOVA - Deldra
Foussiremix - Flora of Nakti
Amara_Lemur - Nylus
Charvale - Zoniza
Kalibran - Ald'Hin, Issad
Kavoniv Kyxev - Zalakriva
Pheonixbat - Naktian Artworks
Theshadowmoon - Some nomadic tribes of the Land of Dread 
Shepettan_Pride - Island of Kol, Delhang, Khalau, Tet'Hon, Endran (external collaborations not needed)
Charrio - Jel
Kazolas - (Waiting for an answer)
ProfessorSparkplug - astronomy of Nakti
Mr.Sparta - Aquatic Fauna
Shadow Jaeger - (Currently on Hold)
SacrificAbominat - General Art
ReiMumei - General Storywriting, Voice Acting, Rakash
NihonTD - Naktian Artworks
JegoLego - Voice Acting, Samhon
Stevencool209 - Rishdel
Canidaeborealis - Aleban, Voice Acting, Music, Astronomy
DoesDoodles - (Yet to be defined)
Nighzmarquls - The Deep Nobles, the Diggers, Samhon (Open to collaborations about Samhon)
Stanthierrysp - Fauna
SandThresher - Island of Se'Viin
Maroko - Fauna
Navihawk - (Yet to be defined)
Undead/Green - General Writer
Monodragon - Island of Geumsog
Escape Goat - (Yet to be defined)
That_Redneck_Guy - Hat'Ny, Cartography
Kamon_The_Corgi - Religions, Cultures
Godot - (Yet to be defined)
carstenjevca - (Yet to be defined)
Velox Spottedfur - Kitia
Dakotaikiru - Istris
Lu-Man - Hupis
Pytak - Web Development
Admiral_Fuzzles - Hongha
Therealtozsy111- (Yet to be Defined)
Reformingsaint - (Yet to be Defined)
Phelix - (Yet to be Defined)
Ceres Sergal - Web Development

Every Naktian is open for collaborations. If you want to help a Naktian in his project, make sure you talk to him/her first, in order to do a brainstorming and reach an agreement, in order to avoid clashes. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*What is Planet Nakti?*_

Hello everybody! As I said in my introduction, I'm looking for  other anthro artists, writers, animators and other kinds of creative  people for what I like to call "a global community project".

But what is this project? It's a furry fantasy universe called *"planet Nakti"*.

Planet  Nakti has the ambition to become *the first furry universe that is  developed entirely by the community*. It mustn't be made only by  one person, but with the contribution of everybody, with their ideas,  skills and creativity, it could become a truly awesome project.

Nakti  can be expanded with *artworks, stories, animations, poems, games,  roleplay and whatever you have in mind*. You can create a Naktian  character, a race, or a civilization with its traditions, customs,  religions, history and many other things. There is total freedom in the  development, only a *few guidelines* are required to be followed in order  to not make the Naktian project into a carbon-copy of planet Earth or  avoid copyright infringement (using characters from existing franchises  and trademarked franchises is strictly forbidden! By the Gods be  original!)

The most particular aspect of planet Nakti, is that  it's a young planet, so its civilizations have a very early grade of  technological development. They basically live in the same way we  Earthlings lived during the age of the Ancient Egyptians or the  Sumerians, so their technology is quite limited, and they don't have  magic, because *the characteristic of Nakti is that it's imbued with  realism in mind*, making it something that can really exist in another  solar system.

Myself, I'm working on one of the Naktian  countries, the Kingdom of Abun, led by queen Kaliendra, a young and  smart queen who turned a country in economical stagnation into a  powerful and growing one.

So, I'm looking for other artists who  can join me and my friends who are already working on it, in this  creative adventure, with the hope to *unite all the anthros of the world*  together and making something that can really be considered *a truly  global effort*.

If you are interested to join the project, please feel free to drop me a note. I look forward to answer all your questions. :3


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh boy that would be reaaaally cool.

What I can do for this project:
3D art. Lemme design the planet b.z.w. I can make a 3D model of the planet if its already designed.

Also I sooo want to develop the language with you.
Im into Na'vi and I would be happy to flow in a bit of that


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 19, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Oh boy that would be reaaaally cool.
> 
> What I can do for this project:
> 3D art. Lemme design the planet b.z.w. I can make a 3D model of the planet if its already designed.
> ...



That is awesome! I have a map of planet Nakti but it would be awesome to see it in 3D. :3
Maybe you can develop a Naktian civilization, it would allow you to make their language. There are many civilizations you can choose, you can even work on the Abunese. :3


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 19, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> That is awesome! I have a map of planet Nakti but it would be awesome to see it in 3D. :3
> Maybe you can develop a Naktian civilization, it would allow you to make their language. There are many civilizations you can choose, you can even work on the Abunese. :3



Would be cool if you could send me the map. Maybe you got Skype or something?

And developing one of the civilizations would be mindblowing D


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup, I sent you a PM right now with the map, and I'm adding you on Skype too. My Skype nickname is "naktian" ^w^


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm interested in this as well. Someone has to take control of the Nak'ti dimensions such as planet size, population size, evolution, as well as keep all creations in check with established lore to keep consistency. A place or Wiki could help condense all information in one resource. As you said, keeping Nak'ti within realism boundaries would be possible if we have some sort of conformity. 

Is there anymore hard boundaries that all additions should follow?


----------



## Amiir (Apr 19, 2015)

Mmmh, this could indeed be very interesting... I'm tempted to join


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 19, 2015)

I am interrested and i would like to join.

Maybe i could write about the flora on the planet.

I know how plants are build and every single detail.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 19, 2015)

MaximizedNOVA said:


> I'm interested in this as well. Someone has to take control of the Nak'ti dimensions such as planet size, population size, evolution, as well as keep all creations in check with established lore to keep consistency. A place or Wiki could help condense all information in one resource. As you said, keeping Nak'ti within realism boundaries would be possible if we have some sort of conformity.
> 
> Is there anymore hard boundaries that all additions should follow?



That would be great! The boundaries are quite simple, in order to develop something really unique. Here they are. First, the "no,noes":

*1- No "Mary Sue" characters: *

Basically every character has its strong and weak points, abilities and drawbacks. Superhero-like/immortals or unrealistically-gifted characters are totally unfitting in Nakti. 

*2- No "modern" technology: *

Planet Nakti is relatively young so the civilizations who live there have a very low grade technological development, which is roughly similar to how Earth was for example during the ancient Egyptians or the Sumerians. Heck there are some Naktian civilizations (such as the Hat'Nyans) who don't even know the wheel! 

*3- No, ABSOLUTELY no Ponies, Pokemon, Digimon and Sonic OCs: *

The title says it all. Be original for Say'Rada's sake!! 

*4- No magic: *

Nakti isn't like the other fantasy universes, just like Earth, there's no magic. What Naktians call "magic" are just chemical or scientific things that they can't explain because they don't have the required technology to study them. 

*5- No technological clashes: *

If you're going to make a Naktian civilization, remember that the planet has a low technological development, so your civilization can't have robots cars or such. Medieval-like stuff isn't allowed either. 

*6- No humans or humanoid Naktians: *

Naktians are anthropomorphic animals. Humanoid creatures don't exist. Nakti is not the Middle Earth.  


And then, what is encouraged: 

*1- Cultural unicity: *

If you're developing a Naktian civilization, give them a unique culture. Each civilization has its religion, traditions, costumes, rituals. In Nakti no people look like the other! 

*2- Naktian civilizations have social classes: *

Since Nakti is a young planet, its civilizations are organized in social classes, so people of various social extraction interact towards eachother in different ways. Sometimes don't even interact at all, such as the low-class Deldrans who are forbidden to look nobles in their eyes or speak with them directly. 

*3- Religion: *

Naktians don't have an advanced scientific knowledge so they see most of the things that happen around them in a religious way. Some see them in a very zealous way, while some other ones in a more empiric one. There's religious fanatism too. 

*4- Naktian civilizations are "social experiments": *

Each civilization on Nakti has its own culture and way of life. So an Abunese doesn't live in the same way of an Issadite etc. Culture clashes are very frequent among Naktian travelers. 

*5- The view on sex changes according to the single cultures: *

The title says it all. 

*6- Naktian civilizations have different levels of technological development: *

Some civilizations, like the Abunese, the Zonizans and the Aldite for example, are quite advanced for their times, while some other ones are less developed. There are poor or undeveloped civilizations too. 

Besides these guidelines, you have total freedom at developing a Naktian project. :3



Amiir said:


> Mmmh, this could indeed be very interesting... I'm tempted to join



That would be great. It'd be a pleasure to have you in the team.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 19, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> I am interrested and i would like to join.
> 
> Maybe i could write about the flora on the planet




That would be awesome! Nakti has a lot of variety in its flora, so you wouldn't feel out of place.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

I'd love to lend my writing skills for the project.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 19, 2015)

Great! Please friends feel free to add me on Skype or Yahoo Messenger. I added my Skype account in my profile so you can add me. You can also add eachother in order to make the team more united, unless you like to have an independent approach on the project. I'm going to watch your profiles too, so you can watch me back and build a sort of "Naktian Network" all together.

Here's the list about the artists who have joined the project: 

X_Joshi_X
MaximizedNOVA
Sylox
Foussiremix

I accepted all your friends requests on Skype. You can also add eachother if you wish. You can choose any kind of approach you like more on the project. The secret of Nakti is that everybody is like a brick, a brick that together with the others makes a building. And there'll be nothing more satisfactory than thinking that we are making something great all together. :3


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Apr 19, 2015)

Before this thread goes dead on us, lets get an online reference for all our Nak'ti needs. Theoriginalvpn, since you are leader of this project, do you have some sort of resource (wikia, etc) in mind?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 19, 2015)

I love the idea on this.
I'm not much of a drawer so maybe i can start developing some major civilizations most stories and animations would be based on.
I love the idea of how we can create a completely community based world.
Heck if it gets popular it might get turned into something interesting, would make one hell of a mmo or something.


----------



## pheonixbat (Apr 19, 2015)

This sounds really cool, it's like a really big collaboration! I'm up to drawing stuff up for this if you want. If you're discussing this on Skype, wouldn't it be good to make it a group convo?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sure, I'm up for that  now do we post our ideas here or PM them to you?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 19, 2015)

This sounds interesting. Do you have a depository that has already existing information? A wikia would be a great way to do this.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

Dude, you know what?

After we get all this lore stuff done with

I say we make a Mount & Blade mod based on Naktia

With less advanced technology, of course, with Mount & Blade being set in feudal times.


----------



## Kazolas (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know how much I will be able to contribute but sign me up! This sounds exciting =)
I would be more of a writer and I feel like I would focus more on the infrastructure of society. I'll go ahead and add you.


----------



## KAS3519 (Apr 19, 2015)

This sounds awesome! Although I'm not great at any type of arts, I would love to at least offer my ideas to the project!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 20, 2015)

Aye Guys! I estaplished a wiki together with VPN.
Here ya go: http://nakti.wikia.com
At the moment, theres only the country Abun filled, but it will get more and more


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 20, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Aye Guys! I estaplished a wiki together with VPN.
> Here ya go: http://nakti.wikia.com
> At the moment, theres only the country Abun filled, but it will get more and more



Awesome! Saving this to bookmarks


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 20, 2015)

Fuck it, I'm hopping aboard.

I write and draw and do other dank stuff.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 20, 2015)

So and everything you wanna add, please send to me or VPN. Or you just make an account on the wiki and post it yourself


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd be interested in contributing to this, not that it's a particularly relevant or important aspect but since you're focused on realism and scientific feasibility, then maybe I can help.

You see I'm fascinated by the recent surge extra-solar planets (a planet that orbits a star other than the sun) that have been discovered. Many of which lie in the habitable zone (the distance from a sun/star where it's the right temperature for liquid water to exist) of their respective stars and are of a similar size and composition to Earth.

I actually have an idea for which star the planet of Nakti could orbit and it even has a planet that is within the habitable zone and is of a similar size to the Earth. If you're interested, I would also like to flesh out the solar system surrounding Nakti and devise a few neighbouring planets and a system of moons, maybe the observations by Nakti's inhabitants of these worlds could have some effect on their culture, I don't know it's food for thought.

If any of this interests you, please PM me and we can discuss this in more detail.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 20, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Awesome! Saving this to bookmarks





Mr. Sparta said:


> Fuck it, I'm hopping aboard.
> 
> I write and draw and do other dank stuff.





ProfessorSparkPlug said:


> I'd be interested in contributing to this, not that it's a particularly relevant or important aspect but since you're focused on realism and scientific feasibility, then maybe I can help.
> 
> You see I'm fascinated by the recent surge extra-solar planets (a planet that orbits a star other than the sun) that have been discovered. Many of which lie in the habitable zone (the distance from a sun/star where it's the right temperature for liquid water to exist) of their respective stars and are of a similar size and composition to Earth.
> 
> ...



We're all glad to welcome you aboard in the project! Nakti belongs to a different solar system than planet Earth. It's a bit bigger than our planet but the gravity is lighter, which compensates the size of the planet. In practical terms, there's not any kind of difference in gravity between Nakti and Earth. It'd be a pleasure to see more information about the Naktian solar system. Like Earth, Nakti has one sun and one moon. Looking forward to see your contributions people! ^w^


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 20, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Dude, you know what?
> 
> After we get all this lore stuff done with
> 
> ...



I don't know that game, but if you've got ideas for a Naktian M&B mod, feel free to go ahead! I could only support you in that. 



Kazolas said:


> I don't know how much I will be able to contribute but sign me up! This sounds exciting =)
> I would be more of a writer and I feel like I would focus more on the infrastructure of society. I'll go ahead and add you.



Welcome aboard! 



KAS3519 said:


> This sounds awesome! Although I'm not great at any type of arts, I would love to at least offer my ideas to the project!



Sure! Fresh ideas are always welcome.

As X_Joshi_X said, we've created a Wikia where all the Naktian projects will be hosted besides our FA/SF/IB accounts.

If you want to check out what's been developed for Nakti so far, you can have a go at my profiles on FA/IB/SF. I recommend you to check out my Inkbunny or SoFurry accounts too, since due to FA policy (which I won't discuss in details) I couldn't upload everything on FA.

Here we go:

FurAffinity: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vpn/
Inkbunny (Main Gallery): https://inkbunny.net/vpn
SoFurry (Second Gallery): http://vpn.sofurry.com/


----------



## Kavoniv Kyxev (Apr 20, 2015)

I will opt to be a writer explaining the cultures and races of the Natki. I must say I prefer to write about early cultures before advanced technology, so this should be interesting as long as I have the freedom and understanding I need in order to make a realistic culture.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 20, 2015)

Great! I added you on Skype right now. If you want to find out more about Nakti, please check out the first post, where there are my galleries with the Naktian content developed so far. Don't forget to register on the Naktian Wiki, which is the common platform for our project. I'm going to post the main guidelines of the project right now. You will find it in the first post.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 20, 2015)

Also you can add me on skype, if you are too lazy to put your work on the wiki. I would add it then 

Also it will be easier to do writing and stuff, when we got more civilizations worked out. Im currently working on Nysdra and theres already a biiiiiig article about Abun in the wiki. Check it out


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 20, 2015)

After school i gonna draw plants for the planet and create names for the plants.
( this can take 2 hours)


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> That would be great! The boundaries are quite simple, in order to develop something really unique. Here they are. First, the "no,noes":
> 
> *1- No "Mary Sue" characters: *
> 
> ...



Those boundaries are really limiting in ways to those of us into scifi or contemporary times.
The more you tie a writers hands or artists the harder it gets.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 20, 2015)

Nakti is not a planet for spacecrafts, time travels and portals. It targets another kind of audience, the one focused on ancient-like civilizations and exotic cultures, along with realism (that's the reason of the "no-magic" limit, Nakti is conceived like something that could really exist on another solar system). That's why I made those guidelines. It's also important to not use races or characters that belong to existing trademarked franchises, because the purpose of Nakti is to be entirely free from copyright infringements. ;3

It may be hard for some, but challenging for others.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 20, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> After school i gonna draw plants for the planet and create names for the plants.
> ( this can take 2 hours)



Good Idea. I will add a flora and fauna section in the wiki


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 20, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> We're all glad to welcome you aboard in the project! *Nakti belongs to a different solar system than planet Earth. It's a bit bigger than our planet but the gravity is lighter, which compensates the size of the planet. In practical terms, there's not any kind of difference in gravity between Nakti and Earth.* It'd be a pleasure to see more information about the Naktian solar system. Like Earth, Nakti has one sun and one moon. Looking forward to see your contributions people! ^w^


Great, I'd be happy to develop the Nakti solar system with you and Joshi, if you add me on Skype we could discuss ideas for planets and once we've agreed on the layout of the solar system I could write/help write an article on the wiki for each planet, as well as provide some kind of visualisations of each of the planets along with the system as a whole.

The star I had in mind for the Natki sun was Tau Seti, a yellow sun-like star with a presumably rocky planet in it's habitable zone. The planet, officially catalogued as Tau Seti-E is estimated to be about 4 times the mass of the Earth, its size and density are not known but if it has an earth-like composition it will likely have about 25% stronger surface gravity. 

The gravitational pull an astronomical body exerts on its surroundings is determined solely by it's mass, while if the planet is denser it's surface gravity will be stronger, this is why even though Neptune is 17 times the mass of earth because it's made primarily of gas it's surface gravity is only slightly stronger than that of Earth. If you want Nakti to be bigger than earth but still have the same gravity it will need to be less dense, but if it's going to be a rocky planet it's density needs to remain roughly the same as earth's so if you want it to be bigger, it will need to have at least slightly stronger gravity.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 20, 2015)

Just added you. My Skype nickname is "naktian" without quotes. Please don't hesitate to register on the Wiki too! You can find the link in the first post.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> Nakti is not a planet for spacecrafts, time travels and portals. It targets another kind of audience, the one focused on ancient-like civilizations and exotic cultures. That's why I made those guidelines. It's also important to not use races or characters that belong to existing trademarked franchises, because the purpose of Nakti is to be entirely free from copyright infringements. ;3
> 
> It may be hard for some, but challenging for others.



No it sounds a lot like the Chakona world Idea, and I understand that. 
So does that mean new races are ok?

If so what about Arachnids?
Also what races are confirmed and can new anthro species be introduced? 
Also are we talking just a carbon copy of human civilizations? 
That wouldn't make sense, unless it's a bad TV show. 

Animals evolve differently, the whole need of clothing since 
we are bald drove innovation along with other survival needs.
Animals don't have that issue or of strength or lack of senses, 
in fact the world is a vastly different place in an animal's eyes. 

Their civilizations would be unique, like mice being underground
and in great numbers. But one of the largest and strongest tribes
due to adaptability and breeding rates. 

that is just a instant thought on it, if i brain stormed it the whole
planet would be different, each race using it's instincts to push 
forward in evolution and society 

Sorry i got caught up in it


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 20, 2015)

Charrio said:


> cut



Now you got the essence of Nakti. Naktians are different from Earthlings in their culture, way of dressing, traditions and morals. They are anthropomorphic animals (although they see themselves as humans) and they are descendants of animals rather than descendants of apes. Being a planet with a lot of biodiversity, an anthropomorphic insect race like the Arachnids would be very welcome in Nakti. And the idea of a anthro mouse-like race living in underground cities is very fascinating as well.

Hybrid races are also common in Nakti, the Tokaya, the Emer and the Anu'Dar are an example. The Tokaya are a mix between dragons and dogs: while the males have reptilian features (except for canine ears) females have more canine features, you can see that on Queen Kaliendra. Emer are a mix between felines and Fennecs, and they move their ears according to their mood. Anu'Dar instead are a mix between jackals and dragons, male Anu'Dar have jackal ears with reptilian faces and spikes on their tail, while females have a more jackal-like muzzle but retaining the reptilian features and lacking horns.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2015)

Interesting....


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> Now you got the essence of Nakti. Naktians are different from Earthlings in their culture, way of dressing, traditions and morals. They are anthropomorphic animals (although they see themselves as humans) and they are descendants of animals rather than descendants of apes. Being a planet with a lot of biodiversity, an insect-like race like the Arachnids would be very welcome in Nakti. And the iea of a mouse-like race living in underground cities is very fascinating as well.
> 
> Hybrid races are also common in Nakti, the Tokaya, the Emer and the Anu'Dar are an example. The Tokaya are a mix between dragons and dogs: while the males have reptilian features (except for canine ears) females have more canine features, you can see that on Queen Kaliendra. Emer are a mix between felines and Fennecs, and they move their ears according to their mood. Anu'Dar instead are a mix between jackals and dragons, male Anu'Dar have jackal ears with reptilian faces and spikes on their tail, while females have a more jackal-like muzzle but retaining the reptilian features and lacking horns.



Wait dragons but no magic?
Dragons are magic, the whole idea and myth is creatures of grand size and magic.
Dragons are the things wizards fear or try to subdue, and even the name dragon 
brings up ideas of power and a mystic feel


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Apr 20, 2015)

YA, Charrio! We actually are going to need to think that deep in order for Nakti to be interesting. Now, in terms of my involvement, I sort of want to develop the overworld map for Nakti (excuse my RPG terminology). I will see if there are any map development software available for use.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 20, 2015)

ProfessorSparkPlug said:


> Great, I'd be happy to develop the Nakti solar system with you and Joshi, if you add me on Skype we could discuss ideas for planets and once we've agreed on the layout of the solar system I could write/help write an article on the wiki for each planet, as well as provide some kind of visualisations of each of the planets along with the system as a whole.
> 
> The star I had in mind for the Natki sun was Tau Seti, a yellow sun-like star with a presumably rocky planet in it's habitable zone. The planet, officially catalogued as Tau Seti-E is estimated to be about 4 times the mass of the Earth, its size and density are not known but if it has an earth-like composition it will likely have about 25% stronger surface gravity.
> 
> The gravitational pull an astronomical body exerts on its surroundings is determined solely by it's mass, while if the planet is denser it's surface gravity will be stronger, this is why even though Neptune is 17 times the mass of earth because it's made primarily of gas it's surface gravity is only slightly stronger than that of Earth. If you want Nakti to be bigger than earth but still have the same gravity it will need to be less dense, but if it's going to be a rocky planet it's density needs to remain roughly the same as earth's so if you want it to be bigger, it will need to have at least slightly stronger gravity.



I alread, developed Nakti and its not as big, but waaaaayne. I got 17000 kilometers diameter and 7,967x10^24 kg mass. Its gravitation is about 1,33 G but its heavier atmosphere, higher air pressure and faster rotation neutralizes this


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

MaximizedNOVA said:


> YA, Charrio! We actually are going to need to think that deep in order for Nakti to be interesting. Now, in terms of my involvement, I sort of want to develop the overworld map for Nakti (excuse my RPG terminology). I will see if there are any map development software available for use.



Thank you, I love brainstorming stuff like this. 
I try and think differently and out of the box, and find
flaws in my own argument. If i can out argue myself 
then the idea has to change. 

I'm in support of this idea FYI, I'm just bouncing ideas 
out there. I read a lot on history and ancient cultures. 

I'm a nerd, everything interests me


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 20, 2015)

Edited.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 20, 2015)

I have to go to work, but I added ProfessorSparkplug on Skype. Let's make sure  every member of the team add eachother on their IM platforms too (Skype/YIM), for a  better and faster way to communicate with eachother. 



MaximizedNOVA said:


> YA, Charrio! We actually are going to need to think that deep in order for Nakti to be interesting. Now, in terms of my involvement, I sort of want to develop the overworld map for Nakti (excuse my RPG terminology). I will see if there are any map development software available for use.



Currently there's a map of Nakti, quite amateur-ish but if there's a way to make it in a more professional way, that would be awesome. Here's the map:

http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net.../latest/scale-to-width/1000?cb=20150419181751


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 20, 2015)

I would be quite interested in helping out on this project, written quite a few stories in my time generally focusing on fantasy cultures but this sounds like a really great thing to be able to work on


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I would be quite interested in helping out on this project, written quite a few stories in my time generally focusing on fantasy cultures but this sounds like a really great thing to be able to work on



Me too, can't say I can do much since I'm not a landscape artist. 
Well i can write too, but my writing is a bit more cynical.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 20, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:
			
		

> Currently there's a map of Nakti, quite amateur-ish but if there's a way to make it in a more professional way, that would be awesome. Here's the map:
> 
> http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net.../latest/scale-to-width/1000?cb=20150419181751


Speaking of the map, could you please send me a version of it without any country names or borders? I can use it as a texture map so I can create a custom solar system in Celestia, even if I can't simulate the system in it's entirety I could still take screenshots of the planet models that could be included in the wiki.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 20, 2015)

ProfessorSparkPlug said:


> Speaking of the map, could you please send me a version of it without any country names or borders? I can use it as a texture map so I can create a custom solar system in Celestia, even if I can't simulate the system in it's entirety I could still take screenshots of the planet models that could be included in the wiki.



One program off the top of my head is the map making software sold on Profantasies website https://secure.profantasy.com/default.asp though it isn't cheap.


There are a few ideas swirling in my head for writing something up on the culture of Ty.

Added you on Skype, VPN and sent you a note on FA and anyone else who wants to add me feel free to do so


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Apr 20, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> Currently there's a map of Nakti, quite amateur-ish but if there's a way to make it in a more professional way, that would be awesome. Here's the map:
> 
> http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net.../latest/scale-to-width/1000?cb=20150419181751



What I had in mind was an interactive map similar of that to Google Earth. I would love to see some software similar to that technology


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 20, 2015)

Seeing all this stuff people are doing, I have no idea what I should do.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Apr 20, 2015)

I think its best for everyone to read the lore of Nakti before commiting to a creation. That will help everyone achieve consistency with this premature planet

Abun has some pretty decent lore, I'm still reading it.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

MaximizedNOVA said:


> I think its best for everyone to read the lore of Nakti before commiting to a creation. That will help everyone achieve consistency with this premature planet
> 
> Abun has some pretty decent lore, I'm still reading it.



Reading it?
I was just at the page, noting exists other then a map, and some culture names. 
Where are the histories or lore?


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Apr 20, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Reading it?
> I was just at the page, noting exists other then a map, and some culture names.
> Where are the histories or lore?



At the moment, Abun's lore has been established if you were to check Abun.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

MaximizedNOVA said:


> At the moment, Abun's lore has been established if you were to check Abun.



Ahhh, I thought the link was to a set up directory. 
OK will check there thanks

Just checked there, can't find much on his FA page. 
Is there a link you can toss at me?


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm in the middle of a short break while on the job, I'm going to add you all on Skype as soon as I'll be back at home.

@Charrio if you want to find out more about Abun, I recommend you to check out my entire gallery on Inkbunny, you can find the link in the first post, but I'll post here too:

https://inkbunny.net/vpn

Due to the FA policies I can't upload everything concerning Nakti on my FA profile, but you'll find everything you need to know about Abun on my Inkbunny account. The IB profile is splitted in pools, so you'll find artworks, stories, facts etc.

Of course, most of the things you'll find on my IB profile are related to Abun, but there are also the works of the other Naktians that I have reposted on my account. While I'm actively working on the expansion of Abun, Naktians can choose to work on another country or help to develop an existing one. It's up to them. 

I still have to expand the Abun page on the Wiki, to include 20 facts about their lifestyle and an article about their sexual habits, which you can find on IB, along with the other material that has been developed so far.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 20, 2015)

Okay guys I've added the general geographic infos


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dammit I miss a lot when I have no internet connection!

Alright so this seems incredibly interesting, but I do have a concern/question, given that this is a community project wont some details clash (multiple people writing on differing bits) or be lost/unknown(one person writing something that no one else picks up on). I wouldn't see that problem if it was one person, a small team, or a small collaboration but I can imagine with anyone allowed to join some things may get lost in canon or some things may be overdone while other details are left bare...

Perhaps observe the project as a whole and start make a listing of gaps that need to be filled so someone can pick up on that?

Hey, this project seems to be growing and getting better, best of luck to you and the crew, perhaps if I find a place in this I may consider joining.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a general question about the map. If indeed that is the entire planet, then we can assume that the land is all encompassed as one supercontinent such as Pangaea? This would make sense because since sentient life is able to evolve faster due to evolution of multiple ancestors instead of just one. 

Or did you only include the northern hemisphere? Leaving islands or other continents up to user creation?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 20, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Dammit I miss a lot when I have no internet connection!
> 
> Alright so this seems incredibly interesting, but I do have a concern/question, given that this is a community project wont some details clash (multiple people writing on differing bits) or be lost/unknown(one person writing something that no one else picks up on). I wouldn't see that problem if it was one person, a small team, or a small collaboration but I can imagine with anyone allowed to join some things may get lost in canon or some things may be overdone while other details are left bare...
> 
> ...



I had the same idea. Maybe it would be better if we would get a little team up and running, that would collect and sum up every information


----------



## CaptainZepto (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll contribute to this ^^

In particular, I would very much like to take on this Land of Dread, with drawings and perhaps writings too.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> I'm in the middle of a short break while on the job, I'm going to add you all on Skype as soon as I'll be back at home.
> 
> @Charrio if you want to find out more about Abun, I recommend you to check out my entire gallery on Inkbunny, you can find the link in the first post, but I'll post here too:
> 
> ...



Ohh ahhh OK got ya. 
Will start reading here today when i am sitting still and not drawing. 
I really want to contribute just not sure where my place is yet. 
As with more then a few furs we want to help but just don't know where we fit in yet.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 20, 2015)

Going to have a proper read of the Abun stuff now, looks really interesting so far. Also VPN not sure if you received my note or not earlier on FA as its been playing up today xD though since you are still at work, added you on Skype en such.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 20, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> I had the same idea. Maybe it would be better if we would get a little team up and running, that would collect and sum up every information



It's okay to me. If we all add eachother on Skype we can do group conversations and make a single development team for Nakti. The team will be open and free but sharing ideas and doing brainstormings will help to strenghten us. 



MaximizedNOVA said:


> I have a general question about the map. If indeed that is the entire planet,* then we can assume that the land is all encompassed as one supercontinent such as Pangaea? *This would make sense because since sentient life is able to evolve faster due to evolution of multiple ancestors instead of just one.
> 
> Or did you only include the northern hemisphere? Leaving islands or other continents up to user creation?



Nakti is what you see on the map, so you're right. The Naktian continent is a sort of supercontinent, like Pangea. While it's a supercontinent, each part of Nakti is splitted in subcontinents. At the moment, these subcontinents are called with the cardinal points as placeholders (the North, the South, the East and the West Nakti, and its derivatives) but proper names will be made in future.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Dammit I miss a lot when I have no internet connection!
> 
> Alright so this seems incredibly interesting, but I do have a concern/question, given that this is a community project wont some details clash (multiple people writing on differing bits) or be lost/unknown(one person writing something that no one else picks up on). I wouldn't see that problem if it was one person, a small team, or a small collaboration but I can imagine with anyone allowed to join some things may get lost in canon or some things may be overdone while other details are left bare...
> 
> ...



You can begin in anyway you want. We are adding eachother on Skype so we can all be together and discuss ideas and projects together as one team, so if you want to join us, you can begin as a spectator and then you can begin to work on what titillates your imagination more. Of course what's been made by other authors can be completed and integrated after a brainstorming.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 20, 2015)

I finished one plant.
I doesnt look perfect and hasnt colour but i gonna upload it to my gallery


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 20, 2015)

I will be setting up Skype on my tablet soon so when I'm ready add me, however i am not comfortable speaking in a group or usinb the camera so text chat me only! 

Any way i think i might start working on kitia and toyaga.
If anyone wants to help i will need a few people to work on plant life and normal animals in the country.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 20, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I will be setting up Skype on my tablet soon so when I'm ready add me, however i am not comfortable speaking in a group or usinb the camera so text chat me only!
> 
> Any way i think i might start working on kitia and toyaga.
> If anyone wants to help i will need a few people to work on plant life and normal animals in the country.



Sounds awesome  im currently working on Nysdra and I can tell you, its really fun to develop everything.

Tell us as soon, as you got skype


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 20, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Sounds awesome  im currently working on Nysdra and I can tell you, its really fun to develop everything.
> 
> Tell us as soon, as you got skype



I've sent you a contact request on Skype Joshi


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 20, 2015)

I got my Skype sorted out, please PM me telling me who you are before you add me.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 20, 2015)

4K map of Nysdra im currently working on should be finished tomorrow


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 20, 2015)

Wait i forgot.
Who makes the fauna


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 20, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> Wait i forgot.
> Who makes the fauna



Every person, who develops a country also develops the flora and fauna for it


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> Wait i forgot.
> Who makes the fauna



If your talking the ecosystems, then that depends on what happened in ancient primordial times. 
Life for one, was there a mass extinction and if so how many? What geological differences in mineral 
make ups are there compared to earths, affecting chemical makeup of the soils and mountains. 

Then you would want to start at the bottom, and build from that. Like The Seas, how did life come to 
want to even venture onto land? Was it like earth where the atmosphere was toxic until bacteria and 
algae started changing the world making oxygen which was toxic to life at that time. Until life adapted 
or died out. 

Also, sorry to keep on going here. 
Geological features change the weather and migration patterns and therefore change the planet's chances
for certain evolutions to occur. Like how certain breeds of bird or mammal are only found on a certain island or niche forrest. 

Gah there are too many ideas and this is just prehistory lol 

Stuff like that is what comes to my head when i think of how it is supposed to go


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 20, 2015)

Charrio said:


> If your talking the ecosystems, then that depends on what happened in ancient primordial times.
> Life for one, was there a mass extinction and if so how many? What geological differences in mineral
> make ups are there compared to earths, affecting chemical makeup of the soils and mountains.
> 
> ...



You know:
In the rainforest, its dark. That could be a reason for bioluminescence for example.

Also the atmosphere has different intregents than earth and its heavier and the air pressure is higher. Also Nakti's moon is waaay bigger than Earth's moon and has a stronger magnetic field. These are all reasons for different flora and fauna


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> You know:
> In the rainforest, its dark. That could be a reason for bioluminescence for example.
> 
> Also the atmosphere has different intregents than earth and its heavier and the air pressure is higher. Also Nakti's moon is waaay bigger than Earth's moon and has a stronger magnetic field. These are all reasons for different flora and fauna



Totally but those also are a factor in the beginnings of life on the planet. Every one of those factors is magnified as a
species evolves. Bigger Eyes for the darkness, a new brain area that can detect magnetic fields. For example with stronger
outside magnetics it would change the way birds work or see the world. The Air Density even a fraction off makes flight have to change, 
I'm not disputing how you would create things. 

It's just how my brain has to justify why things work, there has to be a stepA-stepB kinda thing


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 20, 2015)

While the animals on Nakti are the same of planet Earth, due to its geography things might have gone differently, although they reached the same result. But this depends by the environment of course, so there are a lot of ideas for the fauna. I don't know if there've been dinosaurs on Nakti though. But I guess that if they did, the reptilian races of Nakti, such as the Tokaya and the Anu'Dar, are surely their descendants.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> While the animals on Nakti are the same of planet Earth, due to its geography things might have gone differently, although they reached the same result. But this depends by the environment of course, so there are a lot of ideas for the fauna. I don't know if there've been dinosaurs on Nakti though. But I guess that if they did, the reptilian races of Nakti, such as the Tokaya and the Anu'Dar, are surely their descendants.



I'd think so since Dinosaurs are the ancestors to lizards, so it makes sense. 
Not sure what killed them off tho, a same planetary impact? Otherwise I think
is too hard to say they went away magically into the seas. 

When we writers do stuff like that it's lazy work in my opinion, even if it does 
take the thinking off track its worth at least pondering. It helps make the history 
seem more legit with plausibility if you have some pseudo science with it. 

Just like how, Jurassic Park seems way better knowing the basic idea of cloning is in it, otherwise look magic dinosaurs for no reason


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 20, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I'd think so since Dinosaurs are the ancestors to lizards, so it makes sense.
> Not sure what killed them off tho, a same planetary impact? Otherwise I think
> is too hard to say they went away magically into the seas.
> 
> ...



Prehaps they didn't go but just evolved into the anthro species they are today

Also it would help if we had a list of species available to work with in our civilizations.
If its not too much to ask, i have an idea to have a fennec fox like jungle species.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a few ideas for aquatic life, let me know if interested, and I can drop some descriptions.

Too late, went all the way.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16338088/


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 21, 2015)

I should try to draw something too xD


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 21, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Prehaps they didn't go but just evolved into the anthro species they are today
> 
> Also it would help if we had a list of species available to work with in our civilizations.
> If its not too much to ask, i have an idea to have a fennec fox like jungle species.



Yep, that's what I thought indeed. Unlike Earth, dinosaurs didn't go extinct, but while some of them met that fate, the others evolved and became the Tokaya, the Bel'Tan the Anu'Dar and their derivatives. I like the fennec race idea. Maybe they are distant relatives of the Emer, who are a mix between felines and fennecs.



Mr. Sparta said:


> cut



That looks definitely awesome Mr.Sparta! Do you have a Skype account? If so please, can you share it with the other members of the team? Otherwise you can just give it to me and I'll give you the list of the other team members when I'll get back at home. I'm at work right now so my internet connection is quite limited here.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 21, 2015)

Slowly but surely adding to the Ty Civilization, really enjoying it ^w^


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 21, 2015)

Great! That's going to be a thrilling read.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 21, 2015)

Map is finished 
And 4K resolution
http://i.imgur.com/B2mqWMv.png


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm starting to create a map for kitia, I'm also developing stuff like â€˜â€˜what a typical forest emli tribe (name of the fennec foxes) would look like''.
I'm sort of basing this civilization around the north and southern native Americans. 
I will have lore ready some point soon, i just have the basic information about the country so far. 

I'm really enjoying creating a country ^_^


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

I've started working on Jel. I have a bunch of ideas that I need to get on paper so I don't forget them.


----------



## hey look a train! (Apr 21, 2015)

im in, my writing skills are ok, but i mean well considering i cant see the link now... ill  get back to you, or a kind soul pm's me a summary of whats going on plzzzzz


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 21, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I'm starting to create a map for kitia, I'm also developing stuff like â€˜â€˜what a typical forest emli tribe (name of the fennec foxes) would look like''.
> I'm sort of basing this civilization around the north and southern native Americans.
> I will have lore ready some point soon, i just have the basic information about the country so far.
> 
> I'm really enjoying creating a country ^_^



Awesome! I added you in the main Skype group. :3



Sylox said:


> I've started working on Jel. I have a bunch of ideas that I need to get on paper so I don't forget them.



Wonderful! I added you right now as you've seen.



hey look a train! said:


> im in, my writing skills are ok, but i mean well considering i cant see the link now... ill  get back to you, or a kind soul pm's me a summary of whats going on plzzzzz



I'm going to add you right now! EDIT: Added you. Waiting for your  confirmation.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 21, 2015)

You know what would be cool? A tabletop RPG of this. We could use the D&D mechanics, modified to fit the lore (no magic, different races, older weaponry).

It's a longshot, but just something to toss into the heap.


----------



## FoxyCat1108 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm in. *grins*


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 22, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> You know what would be cool? A tabletop RPG of this. We could use the D&D mechanics, modified to fit the lore (no magic, different races, older weaponry).
> 
> It's a longshot, but just something to toss into the heap.


Thats all stuff we can do, when the planet is further developed 


FoxyCat1108 said:


> I'm in. *grins*



Yaaaay


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 22, 2015)

I think we need to address a problem here, there are a ton of people and a ton of countries but its going to be hard to figure out who's doing what and what still needs doing. I think a check list would work.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 22, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I think we need to address a problem here, there are a ton of people and a ton of countries but its going to be hard to figure out who's doing what and what still needs doing. I think a check list would work.



Yeah that is getting confusing. 
There is a skype group that you can ask questions about it. 
We really need an assignment sheet so we know who's where and doing what. 

Also I think people should be able to contribute to other areas, as we need an entire eco system of animals and such. 
Considering the diversity of earth that is millions of species to make.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 22, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Yeah that is getting confusing.
> There is a skype group that you can ask questions about it.
> We really need an assignment sheet so we know who's where and doing what.
> 
> ...



From what i understand, i think a few people are already creating a few animals.
I think Mr. Sparta has created a few already.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 22, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> From what i understand, i think a few people are already creating a few animals.
> I think Mr. Sparta has created a few already.



Yup Yup, and that is just a start, we need insects, reptile, fish,bird, mammalian types then not to mention 
the bazillion numbers of plant and fungus species. Diseases also need to be made, not all lethal but various 
types of all variety


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 22, 2015)

I made a partial assignment list with each Naktian and its project. Most of Naktians are open to collaborations with other artists in order to expand their projects, unless they say otherwise. If anybody's missing from the list, please let me know so I'll add you.



FoxyCat1108 said:


> I'm in. *grins*



Perfect! I sent you a PM right now. 



Mr. Sparta said:


> You know what would be cool? A tabletop RPG of this. We could use the D&D mechanics, modified to fit the lore (no magic, different races, older weaponry).
> 
> It's a longshot, but just something to toss into the heap.



It's an awesome idea. I support it! Nakti is also a very good scenario for an MMORPG. The tabletop RPG is a good way to start.



Charrio said:


> Yup Yup, and that is just a start, we need insects, reptile, fish,bird, mammalian types then not to mention
> the bazillion numbers of plant and fungus species. Diseases also need to be made, not all lethal but various
> types of all variety



I agree. Most of the Earthling diseases exist on Nakti too, although they are known with different names. But there might be something more exotic too.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 22, 2015)

If you think the RPG idea is good, maybe in the future I might be able to lead a few people to create a naktian game.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 22, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> If you think the RPG idea is good, maybe in the future I might be able to lead a few people to create a naktian game.



I know a few people, who could script or something other too ^^


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 22, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> If you think the RPG idea is good, maybe in the future I might be able to lead a few people to create a naktian game.





X_Joshi_X said:


> I know a few people, who could script or something other too ^^



I'd always happily write dialogue for such a thing as well, if you have need of me ^w^


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 22, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> cut





Shadow Jaeger said:


> cut





X_Joshi_X said:


> cut



Posting from my computer at work, during a break. A videogame based on Nakti would be the ultimate coronation of our project, probably the highest aspiration that we could achieve. And I really look forward to that. After the planet and its civilizations have been developed if someone who knows how to program and make videogames wants to do a Naktian videogame, it would be a great thing. 

An entire franchise developed by the community. Totally awesome!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 22, 2015)

To those concerning my idea for the game, i would really only need artists....in particular pixel artist in a 32 bit art style similar to chrono trigger.
And maybe have some musicians create some music and other pieces of art.
Maybe...just maybe if I'm feeling like we could make this big i might inquire about getting some voice acting since i know a few interested in doing that.

As for story, i may get some writers but programmers are not needed for this one...
Actually yes i would need some programmers who could write in ruby to create some custom menus and maybe a few new mechanic.
I guess it would be up to debate i guess


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 22, 2015)

And some day, a filmmaker will buy the rights for 500 million dollars and some person gonna make a game for us


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 22, 2015)

I think that the Naktian board game/videogame could get its own discussion thread, when the universe will be developed enough. The good thing is that being the team so large, we are working very fast, and that's very good, and the newcomers can only make things even better. 

@Joshi: Heck, now I can't stop thinking about an anime with Kaliendra. That thought will obsess me during the night.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 22, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> I think that the Naktian board game/videogame could get its own discussion thread, when the universe will be developed enough. The good thing is that being the team so large, we are working very fast, and that's very good, and the newcomers can only make things even better.
> 
> @Joshi: Heck, now I can't stop thinking about an anime with Kaliendra. That thought will obsess me during the night.



A board game?? You know the game called "Smallworld"? With races and a fantasy world n stuff. A nakti version of that would be cool c:

And I thought about a holywood blockbuster in avatar style xDD


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm proud to say that the Planet Nakti Wiki reached 1000 views in a couple of days! This makes me very excited about the project and I can confirm that the first furry global community project is a success. Looking for more people to join us and contribute!


----------



## Charrio (Apr 23, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> I'm proud to say that the Planet Nakti Wiki reached 1000 views in a couple of days! This makes me very excited about the project and I can confirm that the first furry global community project is a success. Looking for more people to join us and contribute!



*claps and cheers* Yay, very nice to know.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 23, 2015)

I have to correct you. 1000 views in just single day 

http://i.imgur.com/dbxMNYnh.jpg


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 23, 2015)

Astonishing! I'm also proud to announce that another famous artist joined our team, Das is now a Naktian!


----------



## SacrificAbominat (Apr 23, 2015)

I'd be happy to do contribute some art to this project.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 23, 2015)

SacrificAbominat said:


> I'd be happy to do contribute some art to this project.



That's amazing! We crave for artists who can illustrate our Naktian projects. Welcome in the team! :3


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 23, 2015)

I was thinking of some neat ideas for mammalian animals, but I want to know if there's any ideas from you guys.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 23, 2015)

In the OP you can find the FA profiles of the Naktian Dream Team members, you can send them a note to discuss your ideas. Have you registered to the Wiki? It's required since the Naktian projects are posted there together with the original FA/IB/SF profiles.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 23, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> In the OP you can find the FA profiles of the Naktian Dream Team members, you can send them a note to discuss your ideas. Have you registered to the Wiki? It's required since the Naktian projects are posted there together with the original FA/IB/SF profiles.



Okay, I'll check in with the wiki. Probably need to bookmark it.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you for joining the Wiki! Things will be easier now. ;3

Another enthusiast joined the team, ReiMumei! Now we are 24 people working on Nakti. Let's reach 30 people!


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 24, 2015)

I also maked an account for the wiki


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 24, 2015)

Very nice! Do you have a Skype account Foussi? If so, I can add you to the Dream Team.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 24, 2015)

yep i have skype account but i need it to download it again

skype username:foussiremix


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey! Just thought I would say, a very cool and ambitious project.

I don't know if I currently have enough time to spare to really dedicate, I would like to help. I have a species that I created a couple years ago that I have yet to do anything with, and they seem like they could fit in on Nakti fairly well. Would something like that be okay to contribute? Here is the information on the species, but be aware it has been a while since it has been updated.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 24, 2015)

Tay'Rat FeralArrow! I'm glad you want to contribute to the project. ^w^
I'm currently at work and here FA doesn't work for me. I'll look at the race when I'll be back at home and I'll let you know.

@Foussiremix: I'll add you to the team when I'll be back at home, unless another team member did that. Thankies :3


----------



## Kalibran (Apr 25, 2015)

Heyyo! Just an update, I also have accounts on SoFurry and Furaffinity
https://kalibran.sofurry.com/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Deikan

Feel free to message me with anything you like! I'm a very lonely kitty sometimes.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 25, 2015)

Perfect! I'm going to add your FA account in the first post.

The Wiki has been expanded a lot! If anybody's interested to join the project, check out the first post of this forum thread and post a reply here.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 25, 2015)

Project Nakti now has its own Youtube channel! Subscribe  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCisnEthCg0f0Fmd6fQfTn0g

Here's the official promotional video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIBRTFEwzwk


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 25, 2015)

While it sounds like a fun project, but I have some questions? Will the license be released like a open source project, Or will this be a commercial project in the future? Do contributors keep the rights to their work? Or will you the OP have rights to everything?


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 26, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> While it sounds like a fun project, but I have some questions? Will the license be released like a open source project, Or will this be a commercial project in the future? Do contributors keep the rights to their work? Or will you the OP have rights to everything?



Planet Nakti is conceived to be a open project, so the best kind of license for such a project is the open source one. Naktian authors have the rights of their work, but they accept external collaborations from other people, so it's a sort of "creative commons" license. The ones who don't are recognized by the "external collaborations not necessary" tag. If you're interested feel free to let me know. The Dream Team is like a big family open to everybody. Due to this, I really can't (and don't want to) imagine Nakti as a commercial project.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 26, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> Planet Nakti is conceived to be a open project, so the best kind of license for such a project is the open source one. Naktian authors have the rights of their work, but they accept external collaborations from other people, so it's a sort of "creative commons" license. The ones who don't are recognized by the "external collaborations not necessary" tag. If you're interested feel free to let me know. The Dream Team is like a big family open to everybody. Due to this, I really can't (and don't want to) imagine Nakti as a commercial project.



But if James Cameron wants to do a movie about it we will get some money yes xDD


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 26, 2015)

Ahh this seems cool! I found this through Joshi mostly cuz I wasn't really interested in reading this page but now that I see it it sounds really cool!

I'd love to help, maybe I could do a picture or two, but I actually just picked up my own project in similarity to this. I have a few notebook pages of stuff for the planet of my own characters and everything, but only just started making a wiki for it last night for easy navigation for information.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Good luck with this project.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Apr 26, 2015)

Hmm, I mot sure about joining fully, but I do have an idea for a civilization that I could donate if you'd be interested.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Good luck with this project.



Thank you so much. Unfortunately I don't know why, but visitor messages on my profile stopped working properly. Instead they give me garbled MySQL error messages, so I have to delete them. It's probably my Opera browser, I should upgrade it as I'm using a quite old computer.



funky3000 said:


> Ahh this seems cool! I found this through Joshi mostly cuz I wasn't really interested in reading this page but now that I see it it sounds really cool!
> 
> I'd love to help, maybe I could do a picture or two, but I actually just picked up my own project in similarity to this. I have a few notebook pages of stuff for the planet of my own characters and everything, but only just started making a wiki for it last night for easy navigation for information.



I'm very glad that planet Nakti managed to catch your interest! I'll add you on Skype right now.



Ahzek M'kar said:


> Hmm, I mot sure about joining fully, but I do have an idea for a civilization that I could donate if you'd be interested.



Why donate if you could work directly with us! It's your idea and you can be a God.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Apr 26, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> cut



Ah, that is very true. If I do contribute anything would I write an article on the wiki or send you the idea first?


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd be happy to lend my voice for any VA/narration work needed for things like lore-videos and whatnot
I can PM you demos if needed


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 27, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> I'd be happy to lend my voice for any VA/narration work needed for things like lore-videos and whatnot
> I can PM you demos if needed



I'm going to add you on Skype as soon as I'll get at home, so I can introduce you to the Naktian Dream Team and you can tell us more about your ideas. We'd be happy to have someone voice-acting for our project. 

EDIT: Added you!



Ahzek M'kar said:


> Ah, that is very true. If I do contribute anything would I write an article on the wiki or send you the idea first?



Of course being your creation it'll be you who'll write it on the Wiki. I'm going to add you on Skype so I can introduce you to the team and we can discuss ideas together, do brainstormings and show our projects. Stay tuned!


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Apr 27, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> cut



I'll have to get Skype then, haha!


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 27, 2015)

Let me know when you got it, so I can add you ;3


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Apr 28, 2015)

theoriginalvpn said:


> Let me know when you got it, so I can add you ;3



There we are, I've added my Skype details to my profile


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 28, 2015)

Wonderful! Added you right now. The other team members are going to add you soon.


----------



## Stevencool209 (Apr 29, 2015)

I love the idea of a furry-universe, so i want to help. I can make videos and graphics and whatever i need to do. My idea is, to make a Trailer for Nakti. Something with animated pictures of the inhibitants or something like that.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 29, 2015)

Yay Added a pic to the Skree-Gore!
Will be coloring it too. 

http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Skree-Gore


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 29, 2015)

Stevencool209 said:


> I love the idea of a furry-universe, so i want to help. I can make videos and graphics and whatever i need to do. My idea is, to make a Trailer for Nakti. Something with animated pictures of the inhibitants or something like that.



Added.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Apr 30, 2015)

After a long work, an important step forward has been done. The basic structure of the Abunese language, one of the languages of planet Nakti, has been made! In the link below, you'll find the basic words, articles and nouns in Abunese language and their English translation. 

Feel free to check out the article at the Naktian Wiki: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/The_fundamentals_of_the_Abunese_language

Currently the Wiki has already 85 pages. We work with no deadlines nor schedules, so we're quite relaxed, we take our time and we keep going, working on a dream, everyone's dream.


----------



## ThePumu (May 1, 2015)

This seems interesting how do I join?


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 1, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> This seems interesting how do I join?



It's quite simple. If you have a Skype screen name (which is required in order to keep team members in touch with eachother and do real-time brainstormings) just let me know even via PM. I'll add you in the Dream Team and I'll introduce you to them, so you can tell us what you like to do and what are your ideas for Nakti.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 3, 2015)

The Wiki received new additions today! 

First, with the Hatran race: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Hatran

The Ina Battataya principle, a religious principle observed by the tribes of the Land of Dread: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Ina_Battataya

And more updates about the Weavers, scary arachnid creatures who have established an almost symbiontic relationship with the fearful Skree-Gore: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Weavers

Slowly but constantly, we are crafting a new world. A world that anybody can contribute to expand and make alive. Just like a God breathing life into something.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (May 3, 2015)

I also have the universe project in work too, and I'm too busy developing a game for that project, well part of it anyway.

And I'm not so good at writing or drawing, so I can't be that helpful, so good luck on your project.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 4, 2015)

KrysleQuinsen said:


> I also have the universe project in work too, and I'm too busy developing a game for that project, well part of it anyway.
> 
> And I'm not so good at writing or drawing, so I can't be that helpful, so good luck on your project.



Hey hey, a big hug is what we need! Thankies! 

We have made a Furaffinity group for the project. People who are interested to join can send a note there too. 
Here we go: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/naktian-furs/


----------



## kamon_the_corgi (May 4, 2015)

I'd like in on this. I've always been fascinated by the founding and development of religions, and how they change over time and influence the laws, morality, art, and architecture of a society.  I've also always liked ancient religion/shamanism, so if I could help out in any way, let me know!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 5, 2015)

Big writing block at the moment >.<
But I'll watch Avatar today again, relax a bit and get inspiration.

Oh and I bumped our project on Reddit and got many interests ^^


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 5, 2015)

kamon_the_corgi said:


> I'd like in on this. I've always been fascinated by the founding and development of religions, and how they change over time and influence the laws, morality, art, and architecture of a society.  I've also always liked ancient religion/shamanism, so if I could help out in any way, let me know!



It would be a pleasure! PM sent. 



X_Joshi_X said:


> Big writing block at the moment >.<
> But I'll watch Avatar today again, relax a bit and get inspiration.
> 
> Oh and I bumped our project on Reddit and got many interests ^^




Get well soon my friend! Relaxing is the best way to overcome art blocks. I had them too. 

And awesome! I'm happy to see that Nakti is shifting the sands on Reddit.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 6, 2015)

A new, mysterious race has been added to the Naktian Wiki. The Deep Nobles. Ancient creatures who are semi-legendary as very few have seen them. They live underground and seem to be a pretty advanced civilization... 

Find out more about them on the Wiki: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Deep_Nobles

I'm quite excited to tell you that currently the Naktian Dream Team, the team that is working on the development of Planet Nakti, reached a whopping amount of 37 members.

A few of newcomers need to be introduced in the team so it's a matter of time before we will reach 40, FORTY people working on this amazing project.
I want to be honest with you all. I never had much self confidence. I always thought that no wonder how hard I'd have tried, I would've always failed.

But this time, life finally proved me that I was wrong. And I realized that.

Nakti is a dream that came true, the aspiration of a lifetime: to unite all the furs of the world in the development of the first community-built furry universe.

Perhaps I was a bit crazy, a visionnaire. Maybe these two things are what allowed Nakti to become a reality.

For the first time I can say that I'm happy. I'm happy because I finally found the true meaning of my life: to be part of such an incredible project like this. Becoming a God who breathes life into a new world. 

And you can be that God too. Joining the Planet Nakti project requires no efforts. You just need to be creative. Everything else comes by itself.

A big hug to everybody. Looking forward to see you, reader, becoming a God like us, the 37 Naktians who are working on the creation of the planet. Soon to be 40.


----------



## Naosrain (May 9, 2015)

Yay I'm glad you are realizing a dream ^^ I couldn't do much else than character sketch and race create (cause I love doing that) but I have no tablet pen so I can't color them digitally like I would like DX wish you luck<3


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 10, 2015)

Thank you for the support! There are many ways to contribute and if you want to join us, feel free to send me a private message. Our team currently consists of 42 people


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 11, 2015)

The Naktian Dream Team reached the amount of 46 members and now only a few countries are unclaimed. The development of Planet Naktiis going strong and building a new world from scratch is proving to be a fun and thrilling experience.

You can check out what we have done so far at the official Wiki of Planet Nakti: http://nakti.wikia.com/

Our scope is to build a furry fantasy universe entirely developed by the community. As such, Nakti will become the ideal setting for storywriters, artists, roleplayers and other kinds of creative fields.

We also want to create a tabletop RPG set on the planet, and our ultimate goal is to make an RPG videogame set on Nakti.

Do you wish to join us and contribute? Send an email to projectnakti@gmx.com and tell us what you can do and how you'd like to contribute. 

If you have Skype you get free cookies!


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 14, 2015)

It's amazing. Only three countries are unclaimed yet at the moment. We've reached 51 people in the team, and many new things have been added on the Wiki. To anybody who wants to join us, the Dream Team is open to every creative fur or scale, from every part of the world.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 16, 2015)

The expansion of planet Nakti goes forward! Three new additions to the Wiki in the latest days.

First, the creepy-yet-peculiar race of the Diggers, who, just like the Deep Nobles, live underground. But they're far worse. Or far better. Up to you. There are many of them, and they differ according to their status, but they can be a useful ally or a dangerous menace: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Diggers

Then, there's one of the historical enemies of the Abunese, the Ge'Za tribe. An exotic yet violent tribe of savage people who lives at the borders of Zoniza, who follow strictly the preaches of their shaman, the Und'Mosa: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/The_Ge'Za_Tribe

And a particular hybrid race of bats and birds, the Djeca All Majke, living in the island of Majke e Dje: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Djeca_All_Majke

More and more people are joining us. The project is open to anybody who want to contribute. We look forward to see you with us, to build the first community-driven anthro universe!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 16, 2015)

Also theres an official subreddit now, where everyone can post their art 
http://nakti.reddit.com


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 17, 2015)

Planet Nakti has now an official forum! If you don't have Skype or you can't register but you want to join our project, you can register on our forum: http://nakti.net/forum/index.php

And you can post your ideas for races, civilizations, cultures, etc. The forum is also meant for Naktian Roleplay, fan art and fan stories. The forum will be the second place besides our Skype group to discuss for ideas and do brainstorming, before the final project gets uploaded on the Wiki.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 20, 2015)

We have opened a new forum. It's currently under construction, since we are going to have a website for the project. You can find the link on the post above.

We also taken an important decision: our team no longer gathers on Skype, but we have chosen an online chatroom called Slack. So if you want to join our project but you don't have Skype, just send to me or X_Joshi_X your email address, and we will send you an invitation.


----------



## Astrium (May 20, 2015)

Damn, I wished I'd read this thread and gotten involved in this project earlier now... Are there any spaces left on the team? I'd love to help with this, if you'll have me. I'm not very good at art, but I can write cultures and overarching history (wars, rises and falls of countries, etc). If there are any countries left, I'd like to work on one. If not, I can start writing histories of countries that no longer exist (due to collapse, conquest, etc). Also, as far as technology goes, things are roughly on par with the real-life Bronze Age or Iron Age, correct?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 20, 2015)

Theres always a place for new people in our team. PM me your email, that i can add you to our slack group


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 22, 2015)

We are looking for 3d modelers (character modelers in particular),  artists and sprite makers, who can also work as general illustrators for  our project and help us in the development of the videogame that we  will set on Nakti. Our game will use the Unity 3D engine, so we are  looking for programmers, modelers and sprite-makers who know how to use  Unity, since our game will use a raycasting engine (similar to Doom/Duke  Nukem 3D), but we also appreciate people who can work on RPG Maker and  the BUILD engine and other ones that can be used for a  roleplay/exploration game. Our main game will be made with Unity 3D, but  there might be spin-offs made with other engines.  
If you are interested in our project, please send me a PM with your email, so I can invite you to our official Chatroom.


If you want to know more about our project, check out the "Bible" of planet Nakti, our Wiki: http://nakti.wikia.com/


We also have an official forum, currently under construction at this link: http://nakti.net/forum


----------



## theoriginalvpn (May 29, 2015)

The project is going forward! New additions to the Wiki have been made, such as the Waga'Sas, a particular fruit that grows underwater in the coasts of Nakti: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Waga'_sas

And the Ros Cyaneus, a tasty beverage made in the Land of Dread: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Ros_Cyaneus

Another new race has been introduced, the Bone-Talkers, a peculiar anthropomorphic American Shrew race that is mostly known for their ability (or trick?) to speak to the dead: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Bone-Talkers

And many, many more.

We are looking for artists who can work with us at making general illustrations for the project and help us for the future development of the videogame. There aren't particular limits! The more we are the better will be. To join us is super easy: just send me a PM with your email address, and I will send you the invitation to our official IRC chatroom.

Looking forward to see you on Planet Nakti!


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Jun 4, 2015)

The expansion of the Wiki continues! An order of female warriors, the Wapi Warriors Guild, has been detailed in the Wiki:

http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Wapi_Warriors

And more information on the Ranhon, giant moths that some civilizations revere as Gods, have been added: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Ranhon

There's also a particular tree, the Rustwood tree, that has a bark and a sap that if worked properly, has metal-like properties: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Haarstryke_Kalt_/_Rustwood_Tree

Looking forward to see you on Nakti!


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Jun 21, 2015)

It's been a long time since I posted here, but the expansion of Planet Nakti goes forward! Many new things have been added and expanded. But I recommend you to check out Endran, a country torn up by a long time war between the Delhangite and the Ruadh'Losh, a cervine race that is persecuted by the Delhangite, as they hide the location of large deposits of silver in the country: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Endran

Some new races, such as the Sketteh, sentient semi-feral Ermines who live at the western borders of Jel: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Sketteh 
And the Bika, an avian race who lives in the Bika Islands, known for their past as slaves for the richer and more powerful countries: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Bika

Our team is growing with time. Now we are 62 members, everybody committed to make this universe flourish.

Oh! I forgot to say that you should check out our Furaffinity group too, Naktian Furs! You can find us at this link: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/naktian-furs/
On Naktian Furs you can find all the artworks developed for the project so far. They are only part of them, as we are uploading them in the group while we aren't busy on the Wiki.

Looking forward to see you with us, on Nakti


----------



## JynxLynx (Jun 23, 2015)

I would absolutely love writing for Nakti. It's all so brilliantly put together. ^^


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 24, 2015)

@vpn and dont worry. Im taking a small break at the moment to get myself sorted and getting over the writing block. I'll be active again in holidays next week


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Jun 24, 2015)

JynxLynx said:


> I would absolutely love writing for Nakti. It's all so brilliantly put together. ^^



The more the people in our team, the better will be! 
I've sent you a PM right now.



X_Joshi_X said:


> @vpn and dont worry. Im taking a small break at  the moment to get myself sorted and getting over the writing block.  I'll be active again in holidays next week



Sure! It's alright.


----------



## theoriginalvpn (Jul 4, 2015)

The Planet Nakti project has now an official Facebook page! The page will be updated nearly every day with contents from the Wiki. So if you have Facebook don't forget to like us! 

https://www.facebook.com/planetnakti


----------

